# Score of Pear and what about sweet gum?



## shooterrick (Feb 20, 2009)

Friend called with a pear tree he took down and of course I said yes i want it.  He also has some sweet gum but I have never used or heard about using sweet gum.  Any input appreciated.


----------



## davenh (Feb 20, 2009)

It gives off a sweet chewy flavor that last a long long time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










.


Actually, never heard of it used.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never heard of it used for smoking anywhere...come to think of it, I've never heard of it's existence.

I just checked Dutch's post for a minute...nothing about it. I'd say until proven different, consider it toxic. Maybe get it seasoned well and burn some in a barrel or metal bucket and check the odor, smoke, soot, and watch for saps/creosote when heated/burning. Also, try to chip it with a small hatchet/axe, or wittle it to see if it is a hardwood or not. See if it can give off good charactoristics. I wouldn't try in a smoker until I knew for sure though, the smoke residue in your rig might be less than desirable.

I don't know, but, it sounds like alot to go through...maybe a ground breaker though.

Eric


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

I have three in my yard.They are a pain in butt--as they leave the spiney balls that drop on my yard all winter.Dont know about smoking, but i seem to remember that it wasnt great for firewood, with the oak and cherry around here.There is also a red gum here that doesnt drop balls,and the foilage is at least attractive red in fall.I agree with the ground breaker thought.


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 20, 2009)

After a little research sweet gum is toxic.  Do not use!


----------



## alx (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont agree with ground breaker thought anymore.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 21, 2009)

Heh-heh...I second that emotion! LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## deewain32 (Mar 6, 2009)

I HATE sweet gum trees. I've raked them gum balls up 3 times this year and there's still 1000's on the tree.


----------

